# Outdoor FM Antenna Recommendations Needed



## Rich Purdum (Mar 23, 2012)

(I'm not sure where to post this so if it should be moved somewhere more appropriate please do so.)

Having solved my initial video and speaker wiring challenges, I've now got several FM tuners inside of my two equipment closets and would like to get them a decent signal to work with. I can get some fair reception on some stations with the primitive antenna packaged with the Sony AVR but it's very sensitive to position.

This house has TONS of RG6 cabling. There are at least two runs to each room and sometimes more. I'm using some of this RG6 to distribute programming from the DirectTV antenna but have plenty to handle FM. There are also extra RG6 runs to the outside of the house where the DirectTV antenna is mounted. What I would like to do is mount a decent FM antenna in the same general area and bring the signal into my structured wiring cabinet located in the great room equipment closet and then distribute it out to other locations in the house.

I've done some global searches here for "fm antenna" without much luck, so I'm looking for some guidance on makes/models/gotchas for something to solve my problem.

TIA for any help.

Rich


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Terk makes an antenna that connects to the dish mounting arm; I'll see if I can find it and provide a link.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I Googled "dish mount antenna" and found links to several that may work for you. They are made by Terk, Winegard and other companies; which one you need depends on what kind of dish you have (dual LNB, single LNB etc.)

This link may help...good luck!


----------

